# Hey You Shotshell Reloading Hardcores...



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

My 8th grade son is doing a science fair project along these lines...

The lethality of 1350 fps #6 lead on upland at 35 yards is good, so what is the proper steel shot size in equivalent fps muzle velocity at that same range to do equivalent job when on WMA's or other lands where steel shot is required? I've made him aware of all of the CONSEP data and info, but he wants to test independently. He's going to test this as a function of penetration using ballistic gel. Lots of available ballistics science out there on the subject and this can generally be calculated purely by math without testing, but the deformation of the lead (and likely less penetration per equivalent momentum density penetration because of deformation) is the wild card.

His dilemma is that I've been unable to find the right factory lead and steel loads for him to test. Specifically, I can't find any #5 steel loads and I can't find #6 steel loads in the same muzzle velocity as the other loads to be tested. To date, the only apples/apples loads I can find is #4 lead and #'s1-4 steel.

Wondering if any of the reloading hardcores have recipes for and would be willing to load 10 each of the following at the same muzzle velocity ~1350fps: #6 lead and #'s 6, 5, 4, 3 and 2 steel. The loads could be in 12, 20 or 28 Ga. Of course I'd be willing to pay for the components (including any you don't have) and your time. Let me know if you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Pm sent Dan...


----------

